# RAF Lympne



## SlimJim (Jul 9, 2014)

I was determined to get myself out after sitting on my bum, gaining weight, doing coursework for weeks, so I did a handful of small explores:

It was briefly used during WWI and also during WWII, accommodating bombers, among other aircraft. It saw it's fair share of action with crash landings and bombings. During the 1970s, some of the buildings were used by a telecoms company.

These were some of the buildings that were used by the telecoms company after the war. I'm not sure what they were originally used for during the war.


DSC01578 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Note the ensemble of insulators placed outside the door 


DSC01582 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

What's inside them you say? Well, I was quite surprised to find an old lorry in the corner of one of them.


DSC01584 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

The cab was very wobbly 


DSC01585II by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Another one was filled with animal boxes from the nearby zoo. 


DSC01586 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Exterior shot of some of the other buildings scattered about.


DSC01601 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Pickett Hamilton Fort with a tree growing out of it!


DSC01588 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

On to the Battle HQ...


DSC01558 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Stairs leading down.


DSC01560 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Nice old door.


DSC01562 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

One of the rooms. A good opportunity to test out my diffused Xenon light.


DSC01573 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Comms equipment would have been housed in this area. You can see some cabling for telephones coming from the conduit on the right.


DSC01574 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Small ladder that goes down from the hatch next to the OP.


DSC01566 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Inside the OP.


DSC01567 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Lots of pre-fab surface shelters about.


DSC01595 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Inside one of the shelters. A long tunnel like section, with an escape hatch at the end and what looks to be toilets.


DSC01592 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Escape hatch in the shelter.


DSC01593 by slimjim_90, on Flickr

Very enjoyable explore and more to the site than first meets the eye.

Thanks for looking!

SJ.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 9, 2014)

Ah crap, I forgot to put the county and date in the thread title


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 9, 2014)

Excellent stuff mate..love the underground stuff.


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 10, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> Excellent stuff mate..love the underground stuff.



Thank you, Squire!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2014)

Very nice indeed


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice one, you cant beat a staircase just going into the earth! Love the tree coming through the pillbox thingy too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## forker67 (Jul 10, 2014)

I want me a bunker all of my own now!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 10, 2014)

Great set of photos looks like there is still loads to see!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tocsin (Jul 18, 2014)

Battle HQ is a nice survivor.


----------



## the_oblique (Jul 27, 2014)

interesting. that truck used to belong to a Zoo going by the sign writing.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 28, 2014)

the_oblique said:


> interesting. that truck used to belong to a Zoo going by the sign writing.



Yep that's right ! The adjoining Port Lympne safari park used to store equipment there a few years back !!


----------



## old git (Aug 1, 2014)

the_oblique said:


> interesting. that truck used to belong to a Zoo going by the sign writing.



Get away!


----------

